# Topics > Robotics > Amateur robotics, hobby robotics >  RobotFish by Eric Dirgahayu, West Java Province, Indonesia

## Airicist

Author - Eric Dirgahayu

DIY Robotic Research Projects

RoboFish made From pvc water pipe

----------


## Airicist

RobotFish development

Published on Nov 11, 2014




> The minimum system control and mechanism

----------


## Airicist

RoboFish swimming in the water

Published on Oct 19, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 26, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Test New robot Fish ballast tank

Published on Mar 21, 2017




> today i test my new ballast tank on my robot fish and is a work

----------

